# ritardando, smorzando, perdendosi or morendo?



## Teo (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi, I have a composition where a note goes slower, slower and slower still - but stays at the same volume. One of my teachers said to put: _ritardando_ and then below that: _sempre mp_ I added the english and wanted it more than one ritardando so it looks like:

_ritardando e ritardando_ - slower and slower

_sempre mp_ - same volume

Personally I feel like I want "todo notas mas ritardando" or something to say each note is slower.

Here's the score: http://givnology.com/scores/FromYouAndMe.pdf It's near the bottom of page 1.

Suggestions?


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Ritardando should do it. It just slows down the tempo and not the volume of the note.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Ritardando is used to slow down the note value. It should not change in dynamics unless diminuendo/crescendo is indicated.

Also, smorzando means to simply "die out," which you can use to effect both a slowdown and a decrease in dynamics.


----------



## Teo (Jun 11, 2007)

Great suggestions guy! Reeeeally appreciate it!!


----------

